# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Bà Nà – Hội An  4 ngày 3 đêm giá rẻ hè 2015 lh 0966072501

## saleanhsaomoi

*DU LỊCH ĐÀ NẴNG BẰNG MÁY BÁY*
*Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Bà Nà – Hội An* 
*(Chương trình, 4 ngày 3 đêm, khởi hành bằng máy bay)*

Tour đi Đà Nẵng 4 ngày 3 đêm của *New Starlight Travel* đưa quý khách đến với *Đà Nẵng*, cùng chinh phục *Non Nước Ngũ Hành Sơn* - một kiệt tác của thiên nhiên với những hang động huyền bí; hay đặt chân lên *đỉnh Bà Nà* để ngắm nhìn cảnh mây trôi bồng bềnh giữa bao la biển, trời, sông, núi…… Cuộc hành trình còn đưa bạn đến với *Hội An, nơi* có sức hấp dẫn đặc biệt đối với du khách trong và ngoài nước bởi vẻ đẹp lịch lãm mà quyến rũ…

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng  ( Ăn trưa, tối)*
*Sáng:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn ra sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục lên máy bay, khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng. Đến Đà Nẵng xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*- Chiều:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi tham quan.
• *Bán Đảo Sơn Trà* *(Monkey Moutain)*
• Viếng *Linh Ứng Tự*, về khách  sạn nhận phòng.
• Thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp *biển Mỹ Khê* (Được tạp chí *Forbes* bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất HànhTinh). Tư do tắm biển Mỹ Khê.
*Tối:* Ăn tối với đặc sản “Bánh Tráng thịt heo hai đầu da & Mì Quảng”. Quý khách tự do khám phá *Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm*: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,... 
Nghỉ đêm tại *Đà Nẵng.*

*Ngày 02: Khu du lịch Bà Nà – Núi Chúa ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*Sáng    :* Sau khi ăn sáng điểm tâm xe đưa quý khách tham quan khu du lịch *Bà Nà - Suối Mơ* đi Cáp Treo lên Đỉnh Bà Nà. tại Ga số 2 tham quan khu du lịch *Bà Nà Bynight*, *đồi vọng cảnh, vườn tịnh tâm, cây bưởi 80 năm*, *chùa Linh Ứng Bà Nà*, *Tượng Thích Ca Phật Đà*i lớn nhất nước.Tiếp tục đi Cáp treo lên Ga 3 tham quan: *Cầu treo*, chinh phục *đỉnh núi Chúa* *với độ cao 1487m* so với mực nước biển. 
*11h30:* Quý khách đi xuống. Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều   :* Quý khách tự do tắm biển tại bãi biển Mỹ Khê hoặc Sơn Trà.
*Tối      :* Quý khách tự do dạo chơi phố biển Đà Nẵng về đêm, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 03: Đà Nẵng – Ngũ Hành Sơn – Phố Cổ Hội An ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*Sáng    :* Sau khi ăn sáng điểm tâm, quý khách khởi hành tham quan *Đô thị cổ Hội An* được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản Văn hoá Thế giới, trên đường Quý khách dừng chân tham quan: 
*Ngũ Hành Sơn* – một tuyệt tác của thiên nhiên với những hang động huyền bí, thâm nghiêm (khám phá các hang động, vãn cảnh đẹp non nước trời mây, viếng những ngôi chùa thiêng). 
Thăm *Làng đá Mỹ nghệ Non Nước*, ngắm nhìn *biển Non Nước* 
*11h30:* Đến Hội An, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều   :* Bách bộ tham quan *Phố cổ Hội An**(Di Sản Văn Hoá Thế Giới):* *Nhà cổ Tấn Ký, Nhà cổ Phùng Hưng, Hội Quán Phước Kiến, Hội Quán Quảng Đông, Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Xưởng sản xuất mỹ nghệ,* thưởng thức ca nhạc truyền thống lúc 15h15. Tham quan *tắm biển Cửa Đại - Hội An.* Xe đưa quý khách trở về Đà Nẵng nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối
*Tối:*Quý khách tự do khám phá *Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm*: *Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Cầu Thuận Phước* lung linh sắc màu hoặc đi Café - Bar - Discotheque,...

*Ngày 04: Đà Nẵng* *- Hà Nội* *( Ăn sáng, trưa)*
*Sáng:* Sau bữa sáng quý khách tự do đi chợ Hàn- mua sắm đặc sản về làm quà cho người than và bạn bè. Ăn trưa Sau đó quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Đà Nẵng khởi hành về Hà Nội.
*Chiều:* Quý khách về đến Hà Nội, xe đón quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay kết thúc chương trình thăm quan Du lịch Đà Nẵng – Bà Nà – Hội An 4 ngày 3 đêm, hẹn gặp lại quý khách.

*Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 2.850.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)* 
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên mang tính tham khảo và có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời gian khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất! 
*Khách lẻ vui lòng liên hệ để biết chi tiết về giá!*

** DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM:*
1. Xe Ô tô đi tại Đà Nẵng đời mới  phục vụ theo chương trình.
2. Khách sạn tiện nghi *2* sao*. Ngủ 2-3 người/ phòng. Phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi.
3. Ăn các bữa theo chương trình (*Bữa chính 100.000/suất – Bữa phụ 30.000/suất)*
4.* Vé Cáp treo Bà Nà khứ/hồi* 
5. Vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình
6. Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
7. Bảo hiểm du lịch. Khuyến mại nước uống trên xe.

** KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi, giá vé tham khảo khoảng 2.500.000đ/vé. (Tuỳ theo thời điểm quý khách đặt).

** Ghi chú**:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04 3931 0461 Hotline:* *0966 072 501*
*Email: yen.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.newstarlighttravel.com  – www.thuexedulichhanoi.com.vn* 
*www.datvemaybaygiare.vn* 
http://dulichdanangasm.com/tour-du-l...m-bang-may-bay

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

